# Peugeot Boxer not starting when hot



## Sky (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi everyone,

before I go and get ripped off by a Peugeot garage investigation; has anyone had any warm start issues with a 2.2 TD not starting when hot?

It starts from cold OK and if I leave it switched off for twenty minutes it will start again.  However, it just will not fire when its hot (engine turns over without any trouble at all). 

This has only just started doing it.  The van is an '05 and only has 21,000 miles.

I'm hoping it's just something I can fix myself without getting a huge garage bill.  Although it will be getting a full annual service in a few weeks anyway.


----------



## Sky (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks David.  In that case I shall go off in search of a Peugeot garage next week.

I had a similar problem with a Nissan Cabstar (petrol) about twenty five years ago and no one could fix it.  It was like it from new and over the ten years I had it, I tried around twenty different garages, but nobody could fix it. 

I just hope I don't have the same problem with this one.  I've got it up for sale, so I have to make sure it's all OK before I sell it.


----------



## sparrks (Apr 6, 2013)

Sky said:


> Thanks David.  In that case I shall go off in search of a Peugeot garage next week.
> 
> I had a similar problem with a Nissan Cabstar (petrol) about twenty five years ago and no one could fix it.  It was like it from new and over the ten years I had it, I tried around twenty different garages, but nobody could fix it.
> 
> I just hope I don't have the same problem with this one.  I've got it up for sale, so I have to make sure it's all OK before I sell it.



I had a simliar problem with a petrol Rover some 15 years ago, it got harder and harder to start, this was spring/summer time. I noticed that the temp gauge moved with the ignition on, after a month or so the temp gauge needle moved to "warm" soon as the ignition was turned on, the ECU  assumed that the engine was up to temp and therefore was preventing the choke from working and the car from starting. Back then ECU's were simple things and cost about £35 from a scrappy.

I hope you sort yours out cheaply.


----------



## Neckender (Apr 6, 2013)

I had same with a petrol Suzuki van years ago and after quite a few garages couldn't sort it a mate sorted it straight away, the petrol pump was close to the exhaust and when parked up hot the petrol would evaporate from pump and wouldn't start untill cooled.
I know yours is diesel so will be a different fault.

John.


----------



## Sky (May 29, 2013)

*Fixed*

In order to make this post of use to others if searching for answers to this problem - here's what it was:

Injector No. 4 was knackered.  This was allowing the pressure to drop so that the ECU wouldn't let it start.  Now it has been replaced it starts better than it ever did (it must have been playing up for a while).

Downside was the cost of replacement; nearly £400.00.  :scared:

They charged me £250.00 for the injector (online Bosch originals can be picked up for less than £100.00) and the rest for labour.  :mad2:

On a lighter note, I got the MOT done at the same time (a month early) and it passed with no advisories for £38.00.

Ho hum . . .


----------



## Smaug (May 29, 2013)

400 squid seems a fairly typical main agent cost, I had Saab quote me something simlar for an ignition swuitch replacement. They thought it was very reasonable.


----------



## Sky (May 29, 2013)

Yeah, I know.  It seems to me that they always manage to get any of my visits to a garage to around the £500.00.  No matter what the vehicle that always seems to have been the figure in the last five years or so.


----------

